# Axess Electronics No Longer



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Very sad to hear about this. Mario had some great stuff.

http://www.axess-electronics.com/


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Hopefully something will rise from the ashes for Mario (eg. Buyout). He had great products.

I always wanted one of his head switchers, but they have been discontinued for years.


----------

